# FIRESTONES-FR380 155-80r 13's



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

closing shop 375 a set PICK UP(909) 275-8892 :biggrin: (INLAND EMPIRE) only 8 sets left


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

How much shipped to 79924?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Mar 31 2011, 08:34 PM~20231719
> *How much shipped to 79924?
> *


PM SENT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 PM~20231423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: PM ME A PRICE TO 75104


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 31 2011, 09:18 PM~20232226
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  PM ME A PRICE TO 75104
> *


PM SENT HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

How many sets you have homie I won't be down that way til Easter


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

set shipped to 85013?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Mar 31 2011, 10:10 PM~20232751
> *How many sets you have homie I won't be down that way til Easter
> *


i can ship from $25 to $52 depending on your zip code let me know homie hard to find best looking tires 13inch i can take pay pal


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Mar 31 2011, 10:10 PM~20232751
> *How many sets you have homie I won't be down that way til Easter
> *


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Mar 31 2011, 10:21 PM~20232881
> *set shipped to 85013?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

put me down for 2 sets homie :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Apr 1 2011, 05:32 PM~20238352
> *put me down for 2 sets homie :biggrin:
> *


 PM SENT


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 1 2011, 04:46 PM~20238470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I SHOULD GET SPONSORSHIP FOR ADVERTISING! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

how much if i pick them up ?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 2 2011, 05:53 PM~20244132
> *:thumbsup: I SHOULD GET SPONSORSHIP FOR ADVERTISING!  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2011, 01:14 PM~20248606
> *how much if i pick them up ?
> *



$350 pick up all day homie :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 PM~20231423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

33810?


----------



## ogfunkateer (Apr 22, 2009)

need 4 tires shipped to 92701 how much?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 4 2011, 10:14 PM~20261486
> *33810?
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogfunkateer_@Apr 5 2011, 01:41 PM~20265881
> *need 4 tires shipped to 92701 how much?
> *


pm sent but im only 45 min away u should pick up its cheaper


----------



## jaime83linc (Jun 21, 2009)

how much to 93725


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaime83linc_@Apr 6 2011, 08:26 PM~20278336
> *how much to 93725
> *


pm sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 7 2011, 05:44 PM~20285551
> *pm sent homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

how much to 79705


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

If i would have known firestone was going to discontinu them I would have stocked up


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

How much shipped to 46229?


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

HOW SHIPPED TO 66801 ? :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 66801 ? :biggrin:


----------



## INSANE_CLOWN_POSE (Apr 9, 2011)

HOW MANY SETS DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy85_@Apr 8 2011, 07:09 PM~20294866
> *how much to 79705
> *


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Apr 8 2011, 07:39 PM~20295070
> * HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 66801 ? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Apr 8 2011, 07:14 PM~20294893
> *How much shipped to 46229?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by INSANE_CLOWN_POSE_@Apr 8 2011, 09:49 PM~20296122
> *HOW MANY SETS DO YOU HAVE?
> *


how many do u want :0


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

1 set shipped to 22043?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Apr 9 2011, 11:48 AM~20297938
> *1 set shipped to 22043?
> *



pm sent


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Need a price for 4 tires


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Need a price for 4 tires


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2011, 06:36 PM~20299709
> *Need a price for 4 tires
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## INSANE_CLOWN_POSE (Apr 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 9 2011, 10:31 AM~20297857
> *how many do u want :0
> *


I need to buy four tires. I was not able to buy them before. I hope you still got some. :happysad:


----------



## INSANE_CLOWN_POSE (Apr 9, 2011)

THOSE FIRESTONES LOOK COOL IN MY RIDE. THANK YOU MAN!!


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by INSANE_CLOWN_POSE_@Apr 11 2011, 09:27 PM~20315906
> *THOSE FIRESTONES LOOK COOL IN MY RIDE. THANK YOU MAN!!
> *



pm sent homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20299709
> *Need a price for 4 tires
> *


x2 in 92281


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

I need 5 tires total, I'll pick them up on monday.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Apr 13 2011, 08:39 PM~20333734
> *x2 in 92281
> *



pm sent homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Apr 13 2011, 10:41 PM~20335105
> *I need 5 tires total, I'll pick them up on monday.
> *


pm sent :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## wildwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

how much for a set shipped to 55103?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

2 to 79922.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Do u still have some?how much?pm me


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wildwolf_@Apr 18 2011, 08:43 AM~20364142
> *how much for a set shipped to 55103?
> *


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 18 2011, 09:36 AM~20364440
> *2 to 79922.
> *


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 18 2011, 07:46 PM~20368597
> *Do u still have some?how much?pm me
> *



pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

How much for one set to 95123... cali....thanks.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Apr 20 2011, 07:07 PM~20384923
> *How much for one set to 95123... cali....thanks.
> *


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 PM~20231423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

got more today :biggrin: then sold them all in 2hours  thanks everyone     :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20400009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn  :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20400009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE CARNAL, ILL BE THERE TOMORROW TO PICK UP MY 10 SETS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 24 2011, 11:11 PM~20413065
> *ORALE CARNAL, ILL BE THERE TOMORROW TO PICK UP MY 10 SETS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: 10+6=16 sets all for you :0


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 24 2011, 11:39 PM~20413146
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5: 10+6=16 sets all for you :0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: I GOTS 5 LOW-LOWS = 3 SETS FOR EACH, N ONE FOR SPARE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ogfunkateer (Apr 22, 2009)

have anymore left?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogfunkateer_@Apr 25 2011, 11:27 AM~20415457
> *have anymore left?
> *


 :uh: 13OZKAR TOOK 13 SETS :happysad: THAT PUTS HOMEBOY AT 19 SETTTS :biggrin: BUT LET ME SEE WHAT I CAN DO FOR U HOMIE PM SENT


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

4 shipped to 94546?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20400009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20400009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNAL! CANT BELIEVE ALL 13 SETS FIT IN MY TRUCK! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

If u get any more, I need a set I'm in Fontana let me know thanks


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

PM Sent.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Any Left?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Apr 26 2011, 04:13 AM~20421454
> *If u get any more, I need a set I'm in Fontana let me know thanks
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Apr 26 2011, 04:13 AM~20421454
> *If u get any more, I need a set I'm in Fontana let me know thanks
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 26 2011, 11:03 AM~20423276
> *Any Left?
> *


 :uh: :uh: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 22 2011, 08:36 PM~20400009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for a set? I can pick them up, I live in Riverside.


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

i need 2 sets in rancho let me know


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 8 2011, 09:12 PM~20294879
> *If i would have known firestone was going to discontinu them I would have stocked up
> *


x2 i bought brand new set last year...my homie went up there recently and said they cant get them anymore :angry:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

tried to pm you homie need 2 sets !!!!!!!! asap !!!!!!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

i just need one tire if possible lmk asap thanks oh yeah shipped to 87121


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

WTF 350 wow :0


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOUIE 61_@Apr 27 2011, 08:04 PM~20435635
> *i need 2 sets in rancho let me know
> *



pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Apr 28 2011, 03:50 PM~20441814
> *tried to pm you homie need 2 sets !!!!!!!! asap !!!!!!!!
> *



pm sent


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Apr 27 2011, 11:23 PM~20437385
> *x2 i bought brand new set last year...my homie went up there recently and said they cant get them anymore  :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:45 PM~20445266
> *pm sent
> *


 pm me your number


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOUIE 61_@Apr 30 2011, 07:24 AM~20453306
> *pm me your number
> *


louie 61 3 sets today :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Sup homie, sent you a P.M. Do you have any more sets? I need ome set.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@Apr 30 2011, 05:46 PM~20455704
> *Sup homie, sent you a P.M.  Do you have any more sets?  I need ome set.
> *



pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 30 2011, 09:53 PM~20456971
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

good business man.....this vato comes through...i bought 2 sets!


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@May 2 2011, 11:49 AM~20467163
> *good business man.....this vato comes through...i bought 2 sets!
> *



thank u homie


----------



## GORO613 (Dec 19, 2007)

"COMPADRE" what can you do in 14" thanks


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GORO613_@May 4 2011, 04:23 PM~20485126
> *"COMPADRE"  what can you do in 14"  thanks
> *


what are u looking for, i can look into it homie


----------



## GORO613 (Dec 19, 2007)

White walls to go on my tru rays 14" May be 175/70r14 what you got


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GORO613_@May 4 2011, 11:32 PM~20488139
> *White walls to go on my tru rays 14"  May be 175/70r14 what you got
> *


what brands r u looking for


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got any Hankooks that way 13"


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 5 2011, 09:42 AM~20489968
> *Got any Hankooks that way 13"
> *


 u want a set :happysad: shipped or pickup


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20494437
> *u want a  set  :happysad:  shipped or pickup
> *


i called you you didnt pick up if you can get cornells let me know if not then ill buy the other ones


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 5 2011, 09:15 PM~20494693
> *i called you  you didnt pick up if you can get cornells  let me  know  if  not  then  ill buy  the  other ones
> *


LET ME CHECK MY WAREHOUSE :sprint: :run:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 5 2011, 10:42 PM~20494881
> *LET ME CHECK MY WAREHOUSE  :sprint:  :run:
> *


let me know asap dogg


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 5 2011, 10:08 PM~20495019
> *let me know asap dogg
> *



no luck :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20494437
> *u want a  set  :happysad:  shipped or pickup
> *


shipped to 66502 1 or a set .Shit anythang anymore


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 6 2011, 04:51 PM~20499469
> *shipped to 66502 1 or a set .Shit anythang anymore
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

shipped to 94566


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fjc422_@May 8 2011, 08:22 AM~20507113
> *shipped to 94566
> *


pm sent


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20400009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

how much for a set shipped to 94545?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 9 2011, 04:14 PM~20516275
> *how much for a set shipped to 94545?
> *



pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@May 9 2011, 01:59 PM~20515444
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



80 more on the way :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 10 2011, 04:12 PM~20524359
> *80 more on the way  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn bro you gots tha hook up. hhhhmmmmm wondering who to call :roflmao:


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 10 2011, 03:12 PM~20524359
> *80 more on the way  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 need 2 more sets homie call me lost your #


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@May 11 2011, 04:50 PM~20532198
> *:0  :0  :0 need 2 more sets homie  call me lost your #
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

himstill got sum? how much picked up or shipped to 93535 thanks homie .. pm me


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN LIFE_@May 12 2011, 10:32 PM~20543135
> *himstill got sum? how much picked up or shipped to 93535 thanks homie .. pm me
> *



all day homie pm sent


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

P.M Sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@May 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20548095
> *P.M Sent
> *


ok homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 13 2011, 08:56 PM~20549207
> *ok homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

YOU GOT ANYMORE BIG DOG?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@May 14 2011, 07:52 PM~20553749
> *YOU GOT ANYMORE BIG DOG?
> *


hell yea :biggrin: call me (909) 275-8892


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 14 2011, 10:14 PM~20554750
> *hell yea  :biggrin:  call me  (909) 275-8892
> *



TTT


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 16 2011, 07:25 PM~20566572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

This is the only tire I wish wasn't discontinued


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 17 2011, 06:50 PM~20573668
> *This is the only tire I wish wasn't discontinued
> *


 Well look at it this way ..... I have them for sale all day homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

How much shipped to new orleans 70072


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

350 homie and the hook up is not the price homie, its finding them and shipping them to me
240 a set plus 60 to have them shipped to me and i add on 40 =350...40 dollars for what i go threw is not alot homie the best 155 no balloon tires or big ass names or kitty paws (some sick ass looking tires) and most of all they dont waste fast ......! 
we claime to put thousands on our rides to make them look good, but then we go with some fucked up looking tires and kill the whole look on the ride ...! (just to save an extra 100) but thats if u ask me :biggrin:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20574262
> *How much shipped to new orleans 70072
> *


50 for shipping :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 17 2011, 08:59 PM~20574837
> *350 homie  and the hook up is not the price homie, its finding them and shipping them to me
> 240 a set plus 60 to have them shipped to me and i add on 40 =350...40 dollars for what i go threw is not alot homie  the best 155 no balloon tires or big ass names or kitty paws  (some sick ass looking tires) and most of all they dont waste fast ......!
> we claime to put thousands on our rides to make them look good, but then we go with some fucked up looking tires and kill the whole look on the ride ...!  (just to save an extra 100) but thats if u ask me  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20574905
> *50 for shipping :biggrin:
> *


TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE THE "SHIPPER" IS MAKING ALL THE MONEY, THEY ARE GETTING PAID TWICE!
40.00 MARK UP IS NOT ALOT TO SUPPLY A TIRE THAT NOBODY CAN FIND!
THAT`S ONLY 10 BUCKS A TIRE TO GO THROUGH ALL THAT.
GOOD LUCK, AND THANKS FOR HELPING OUT OTHER RIDERS!


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 22 2011, 04:48 PM~20605230
> *TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE THE "SHIPPER" IS MAKING ALL THE MONEY, THEY ARE GETTING PAID TWICE!
> 40.00 MARK UP IS NOT ALOT TO SUPPLY A TIRE THAT NOBODY CAN FIND!
> THAT`S ONLY  10 BUCKS A TIRE TO GO THROUGH ALL THAT.
> ...


thank u homie,sold over 120 sets :biggrin: down to 10 ten sets left , looks like these are going to be the last of them .... :happysad: i might put them for 400 a set ...got them all from mom & pop shops cant find no more  But i keeped 13 sets for me :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 23 2011, 01:16 AM~20608134
> *thank u homie,sold over 120 sets :biggrin:  down to 10 ten sets left , looks like these are going to be the last of them  .... :happysad:  i might put them for 400 a set ...got them all from mom & pop shops cant find no more  But i keeped 13 sets for me  :biggrin:
> *


how much for a set to 78520???


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 23 2011, 10:55 AM~20610441
> *how much for a set to 78520???
> *


pm sent


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 24 2011, 02:37 PM~20619795
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 22 2011, 11:16 PM~20608134
> *thank u homie,sold over 120 sets :biggrin:  down to 10 ten sets left , looks like these are going to be the last of them  .... :happysad:  i might put them for 400 a set ...got them all from mom & pop shops cant find no more  But i keeped 13 sets for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ME TOO, I KEPT 19 SETS!!!


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 27 2011, 08:07 PM~20643976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## E.S.Rider_95 (Jun 1, 2011)

how much shipped to 95148....Thanks


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

E.S.Rider_95 said:


> how much shipped to 95148....Thanks


pm sent homie


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

FIRESTONE said:


>


how much shipped to 78220


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

pm sent homie


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

pm me a price


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

pm sent homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> how much shipped to 78220


 
78220 :0


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

need 6 asap
to 22193 thanx in advance


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

gizmoscustoms said:


> 78220 :0






pm sent homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

cln84703 said:


> need 6 asap
> to 22193 thanx in advance


 
pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt got 6 more sets today


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Need 4 to 20151


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Need 4 to 20151


 Pm sent


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

Pm need one set, ship to 79407


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

FIRESTONE said:


> pm sent


hey bro need 5of them 13s how much p/m73119 oklahoma city


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> hey bro need 5of them 13s how much p/m73119 oklahoma city


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RS G (Apr 20, 2009)

FIRESTONE said:


> :thumbsup:


How much for a set shipped to 87124


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

RS G said:


> How much for a set shipped to 87124



pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## flakeflossin (Jun 19, 2011)

Any Fr380 13's left? need a set of 4 how much a set? would picc up..


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

flakeflossin said:


> Any Fr380 13's left? need a set of 4 how much a set? would picc up..


pm sent


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

price on a set shipped to 98503


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

to 95122


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

FIRESTONE said:


> pm sent


Hey bro I didnt ur pm how much for5 shipp 73119


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Firestone can order paid 170 all 4


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> price on a set shipped to 98503


pm sent homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> Hey bro I didnt ur pm how much for5 shipp 73119


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

SJDEUCE said:


> to 95122


pm sent homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

FIRESTONE said:


>


ttt


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

FIRESTONE said:


>


 i need 5 more homie :yes: and sal wants 4


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

62-Rag said:


> i need 5 more homie :yes: and sal wants 4



















* i got u homie call me*


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

whats tha ticket on a set shipped to 98466


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> whats tha ticket on a set shipped to 98466


 
pm sent homie :thumbsup: pm sent


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

Pm me a price 88203 set of 4


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

pm sent homie


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

can you get 14s in the 380s if so how much to 91342


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

conejoz said:


> can you get 14s in the 380s if so how much to 91342


sorry homie no 14 :tears:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

need a qoute for 4 shipped to 95620


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I need one to complete my set shipped to 33024..........pay pal ready.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> need a qoute for 4 shipped to 95620


pm sent homie


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> I need one to complete my set shipped to 33024..........pay pal ready.


pm sent homie


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

i need 4 shipped to 93274 whats the ticket bro...pay pal ready..


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

underdogg said:


> i need 4 shipped to 93274 whats the ticket bro...pay pal ready..


pm sent


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how much for a set of 4 shipped to cincinnati,ohio 45240


----------



## dignity (Nov 27, 2007)

how much for a set shipped to 79701


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

capriceman75 said:


> how much for a set of 4 shipped to cincinnati,ohio 45240


 
pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

dignity said:


> how much for a set shipped to 79701


pm sent


----------



## DeuceDeuce (Jan 12, 2011)

Can I get prices for 4, 8, and 12 tires sent to 90220 ?

Thanks homie ..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Set of 4 shipped to 95993? Thanks


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

R there any left if so I need a set or 2 asap


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

???


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Set of 4 shipped to 95993? Thanks


400 shipped


----------



## DeuceDeuce (Jan 12, 2011)

FIRESTONE said:


> 400 shipped


Waitin' on a PM cuz. 1, 2, and 3 sets shipped to 90220 ..


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Wats the ticket on 12 tires shipped to 73130


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

pm sent


DeuceDeuce said:


> Waitin' on a PM cuz. 1, 2, and 3 sets shipped to 90220 ..


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

85fleetrg said:


> Wats the ticket on 12 tires shipped to 73130


pm sent


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

FIRESTONE said:


> * i got u homie call me*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

FIRESTONE said:


> :thumbsup:


 
How much for 2 sets I will pick them up


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

theebizz said:


> How much for 2 sets I will pick them up


. 375 a set


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

FIRESTONE said:


>


:tears:


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

how much shipped to 92113?


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

driftz61904 said:


> how much shipped to 92113?


375 +40shipping 415 to your door


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

FIRESTONE said:


> ttt


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

save me a set........... ill be up there sat.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

EBAY said:


> save me a set........... ill be up there sat.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:inout:


FIRESTONE said:


>


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

PAYPAL SENT!

PM me or text/email with delivery date. PLEASE. THANKS.


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

rivman said:


> PAYPAL SENT!PM me or text/email with delivery date. PLEASE. THANKS.


 Send me your adress homie or tex it to me (909)275-8892


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Done


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

rivman said:


> Done


ready for shipping homie ill send them out tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Gracias!


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

rivman said:


> Gracias!


wensday at your door homie fr380


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

FIRESTONE said:


> wensday at your door homie fr380


:thumbsup::thumbsup::cheesy:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:tears:


FIRESTONE said:


>


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

i got a pair not new but in good shape pm me if intrested


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nobodys into firestones no more holmes, just give em to me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

155/80/13 said:


> nobodys into firestones no more holmes, just give em to me


 Lmfao...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I just picked up very nice used set outa front yard the other day lol


----------

